# java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: .class



## fafrey (14. Nov 2013)

Hallo Community,

habe erst angefangen in Java zu programmieren und bin auch neu hier im Forum. Ich habe schon ein paar Probleme zu denen ich keine Lösung im Internet gefunden habe...
Habe das Spiel Brick Breaker( Ball prallt vom Paddle ab, trifft auf einen Stein und zerstört diesen) fehlerhaft abgeschrieben, und sollte dann die Fehler finden & beheben. Quelltext ist fehlerfrei(sowohl Schriftlich als auch Logisch), nur wenn ich es dann ausführen will, öffnet sich zuerst das Applet in dem steht: 
[Starten: Applet nicht initialisiert.]

und in der Konsole von Eclipse (genaue Infos zu Eclipse, Betriebssystem, usw folgen)
steht:

*Laden: Klasse .class nicht gefunden.*
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: .class
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


Außerdem hatte ich schon ein paar Probleme mit den Umgebungsvariablen, hat sich aber dank Google gelöst.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Habe Eclipse Kepler 64-Bit, Eclipse Standard 4.3.1 download von eclipse.org
JDK 64-Bit, korrekt im Path eingegeben, keine JAVA_HOME Variable erstellt
Windows 7 64-Bit


----------



## eMmiE (14. Nov 2013)

Er sucht die compilierte .class-Datei deiner .java-Datei.
Und die findet er anscheinend nicht.

Wie startest du das Spiel denn?
Normal über den Run-Button von eclipse oder per Consolenbefehl?

Beim Consolenbefehl müsstest du dann nämlich erstmal compilen

Gruß eMmiE


----------



## fafrey (15. Nov 2013)

Ja starte es "normal" über den Run button.

Edit: 

Habe grad gesehen das ich die .class Dateien haben. Sind auch im gleichen Workspace wie die .java  Dateien.


----------



## ARadauer (15. Nov 2013)

fafrey hat gesagt.:


> *Laden: Klasse .class nicht gefunden.*



mhn .class..... sehr seltsam. steht da nicht welche klasse?


----------



## fafrey (18. Nov 2013)

Nein, das ist ja das komische.. steht eins zu eins da wie ich es geschrieben habe


----------



## eMmiE (19. Dez 2013)

Sry, dass das ein bisschen gedauert hat...
Zeig doch mal die Codestelle, auf die er sich bezieht


----------

